# Looking for Show Pigeons in UK/Europe



## Photographer_CG (10 mo ago)

Hello, I'm a photographer looking to take some photos of show breed pigeons in the UK / Europe. Any ideas?


----------



## Phan of pigeons (3 mo ago)

Photographer_CG said:


> Hello, I'm a photographer looking to take some photos of show breed pigeons in the UK / Europe. Any ideas?


In Germany , there are the. Largest pigeon shows in the world. I remember reading that but I forgot the details. They have the best of every breed imaginable. You can search in google


----------

